# DG for Most Improved Player!



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Danny Granger for Most Improved Player! A petition for Danny Granger to get recognized as the Most Improved Player in the NBA this season is located at the link below. Sign it!

http://www.dg4mip.com/


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm 100% behind DG for MIP!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

GregOden said:


> I'm 100% behind DG for MIP!


Apparently nobody on the Pacers board is though lol.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

this board is like a wasteland already, I'm loving DG, but the Pacers need to put the right people around him. To be honest, it doesn't matter to me whether DG wins MIP, everyone is on Devin Harris's nuts, but I think he is clearly not as good as Granger. I sorta like flying under the radar (especially this year, we beat Cleveland, Orlando, Boston, and LA) so hopefully we can come back strong. Pacers need to do something big before this board becomes completely empty


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Devin Harris is no where near as good as Danny!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Devin Harris is no where near as good as Danny!


It's been a while since I've seen you around here.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I already signed.. Go DG!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I hope Granger wins it, he's been one of my favourite players to watch this season.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

No Granger in candidates-list: Harris, Villanueva, Rondo, Lee
http://www.nba.com/awards/


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> No Granger in candidates-list: Harris, Villanueva, Rondo, Lee
> http://www.nba.com/awards/


Bull****. This entire race should be between Harris and Granger.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

In that case, Go Charlie V!


----------

